# My scolopendra fotos



## Hei (Jan 14, 2009)

It's long time not to keep pedes. Just start again last month.

Scolopendra subspinipes gastroforeata #1






Close up from #2












will upload more pedes fotos later.


----------



## Hei (Jan 14, 2009)

Scolopendra subspinipes dehanni

A normal large red pedes from Southern China


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey,

nice pedes. 
Just having a quick look i'm not sure the first one is _Sc. subspinipes gastroforeata_ (maybe rather subspinipes subspinipes?), because the spines on prefemur don't fit (at first glance, maybe the angle is confusing).

Difficult to tell without detail pics. (e.g. detail picture from the underside of the whole body).
I guess its from Philippines?

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Draiman (Jan 15, 2009)

Is anyone going to flame him for blatantly using wood chips as substrate?  

Hei, I love the Gastroforeata. Heck, I love both of your centipedes. Don't worry if people (one name immediately comes to mind) come along and start blabbering about your choice of substrate; your pedes look perfectly healthy to me.


----------



## nissan480 (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice pede's Hei.

But as Phark mentioned,I would go with a different substrate.Something they'd be more comfortable burrowing in.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice looking pedes :clap:


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Hei (Jan 15, 2009)

Scolopendra sp. "Jewel" (for me, it looks like S.subspinipes subspinipes)

It's around 18.5cm long


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice, Id love to have one of those jewels.


----------



## sarahpede (Jan 15, 2009)

here i do the flaming  apently they can not dig in it so chang it to peat moss, coconut shreds, sand :?


----------



## -Exotic (Jan 15, 2009)

> here i do the flaming  apently they can not dig in it so chang it to peat moss, coconut shreds, sand


Imo your incorrect sarahpede,

I had my pedes of the same substrate and they loved it.


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey,

beautiful pede - and not easy to get in Europe.
I'd personally assume this is rather a new undescribed subspecies than _S. s. subspinipes_ (and if not it would be rather nominate than _dehaani_).
But still: It's only a guess.

Would love to have an adult one for further inspection (maybe one day). 

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Steven (Jan 16, 2009)

hey Hei,
been a long time indeed,

did you collect that "jewel" yourself or did you bought it ?
would be interesting to see those colorforms in China :drool:


----------



## bengerno (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello Hei,

It's been a long time...
Nice to see you back in the hobby. Great collection, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Hei (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi Steven,
Sure not collected by myself (It's from Malaysia). Actually, I just bought it from China...but the cost is quite expensive, I hope I can get more later.

Hi bengerno,
I am still keeping tarantulas, however, my main collection is asian pit vipers now.


----------



## cjm1991 (Jan 16, 2009)

Im trying to stay away froma  substrate arguement.... still tired from yesterdays with Boa.:wall:


----------



## nissan480 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sure it feels real nice pushing around those giant,splintery things.Evertried snuggleing up with a porkypine??MMH,feels great.

They love it.....?I bet they do


Beautiful Malaysian Jewel...I got one of those.Talk about a awesome start back into pedeing.


----------

